# Greeting All...



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Greetings! We just had one swarm as well. We were blindsided. 7 days earlier there were no indications it was coming.

Maybe this is a good time to go swarm hunting. Now and again people find their own swarms and re-capture them. There is a sub-forum on swarms. Its an education, anyway.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

